# I got my GX24 but can't install the disk...help anyone?!



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok got my new roland cutter last week thursday from Imprintables but my disk won't install on my computer. I keep getting an error message. Josh gave me the number to Roland and I called. That guy couldn't get to install by walking me through it either. He said he thinks my disk must be scratched or something and would send me a new disk. Now this morning I get a thank you email from roland for contacting customer support for a "print and cut" question? It's been a week now and can't get the dad gum disk to install to be able to use the cutter. Anyone else have this issue? Any ideas on what I can do? Heck of an investment to just have sitting here.
Heidi
ps. I have XP on my puter


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Try this link for the driver:

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products=

If you look around the site you should be able to locate CutStudio as well. I hope this helps.

Carl


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Carl, thanks for helping out. I was looking for the link too. I'm glad you found it. ..... JB


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

COEDS was glad I culd help out. Not sure why the Roland tech didn't direct Heidi there.

Carl


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree. I think they are slipping. I would think she should have been overnighted what she needed.
I would not be as patient as she is
that's alot of money to not be working for a week. I would be mad as hell and evryone would have known it. ..... JB


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

He did help me manually install the driver. Cut Studio won't load. The extras for Illustrator and Corel loaded off the disk no problem. I looked on that site link you listed but, call me blonde, lol, but I can't find where I can download cut studio. 
I would be pissed if I had had time to be. Did a medievel festival over the long weekend, and then we had two mares give birth the past two days. My mind is starting to get back to this equip and yes I'm getting mad. I truely thought I'd have the new disk by now! How do I get this taken care of? anyone have any contacts that can help me?
Heidi


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

OK so the problem is with cutstudio and cutstudio only. Your first message said disk would not install. Let me see what I can find.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

[Sorry, the disk would only let me install the illustrator and corel part. when I talked to the guy from roland he helped me manually install the driver but we couldn't do anything with cut studio so I'm still useless. I just can't believe they haven't sent me a new disk yet since it's been a week! When I went to my computer to try to print out the manual it was all in a foreign language so couldn't even read anything there. I'm just very frustrated.
Heidi


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Heidi, I'm not sure where you bought your cutter. Have you called your sales person for help since you talked to Roland. I'm dumbfounded that your still not up and running. I suggest you make some real noise with your sales person. I truly find this upsetting to think a person bought a top shelf piece of equipment and has not got good service. Please make sure to keep us up to date on what's going on. I truly hope this is a oversight, but someone owes you for your trouble. ..... JB


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought it from impritables and josh is the one that gave me the # to roland. I had emailed josh and told him they were sending me a disk. I emailed him again today telling him I have nothing yet and am frustrated. He just emailed back and said he'd overnight me a new disk out of another box so I should have it monday.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

What exactly is the complete error message that you see when trying to install CutStudio?

To avoid waiting another 3 days and try an electronic method vs. a physical one, I would ask Roland if they have a way for you to download the CutStudio application over your broadband connection (hopefully you have one). 

Some companies allow people to ftp into a web server to download apps/updates, which is pretty much what's happening when you download any apps from the Roland support page.

When you've completed the CutStudio download, try installing it. If it works great, then you'll still have a CD version in route to you. 

I would hate to see Roland get in bad with you for something that _could_ be a CD reader or Windows XP issue on your end, just as a thought. 

AB


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been checking all over for a full version of CutStudio. So far all I can find are upgardes. As already mentioned I would call either Roland or where you bought system and ask for downloadable version or ask for over night delivery service for disk.

Carl


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

It tells me there's an error extracting support files: The directory or file cannot be created. Both plug ins installed just fine. It's only the cut studio, Drive and manuals that won't. We did manually get the driver to install but the others are a no go. 
I am not upset with them other than they had no help for me when I called and didn't receive a new disk like they told me they would send. I know somehow this issue will be resolved. I've been waiting a long time to buy this cutter and just can't wait to get it up and going so I can learn it and offer items with vinyl and not just heat press. I agree, if it's something with my puter it's all on me. I am also waiting for a computer whiz friend of mine to check out my computer in case that's an issue. Just seems funny that the plug ins installed without a hitch but the program won't. 
Heidi


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Heidisp said:


> It tells me there's an error extracting support files: The directory or file cannot be created. Both plug ins installed just fine. It's only the cut studio, Drive and manuals that won't. We did manually get the driver to install but the others are a no go.
> I am not upset with them other than they had no help for me when I called and didn't receive a new disk like they told me they would send. I know somehow this issue will be resolved. I've been waiting a long time to buy this cutter and just can't wait to get it up and going so I can learn it and offer items with vinyl and not just heat press. I agree, if it's something with my puter it's all on me. I am also waiting for a computer whiz friend of mine to check out my computer in case that's an issue. Just seems funny that the plug ins installed without a hitch but the program won't.
> Heidi


How much available hard drive (HD) space do you have? I'm almost certain that plug-ins are taking up much less HD space than a full application. 

I'm not sure however of how large CutStudio is. You can re-insert the CD and view the CutStudio install file/folder from Windows Explorer to tell.

Also, I would still call Roland and ask if they have CutStudio in downloadable form, but check your HD space first in case it's a download that's more than your available HD space.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

It takes up 5.26MBs on my system which is really not much. Now default install would be C drive so maybe C drive is getting full - the question would be is there a D drive and if so how much space.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

helix-2000 said:


> It takes up 5.26MBs on my system which is really not much. Now default install would be C drive so maybe C drive is getting full - the question would be is there a D drive and if so how much space.


Carl:

5MB does not seem right, that seems terribly small for Roland CutStudio. Are we talking a "lite" version of CS or a full version? 

I'm seeing online that the full version of CutStudio could range from 4GB to 8.5GB (probably depending on version) which is much much larger than 5MB.

The error she's getting appears to be a hard-disk space related one or the install program files for CS are corrupted on CD and unable to create the install directory.

If we entertain that it's a corrupt install file that simply cannot create the CS install directory, create the directory manually on your HD Heidi and determine if the program installs then.

AB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks like it could be time to upgrade the pc or get a external hard drive. .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I sent you a PM, let me know if it works...


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Carl:
> 
> 5MB does not seem right, that seems terribly small for Roland CutStudio. Are we talking a "lite" version of CS or a full version?
> 
> ...


If I understood how to do it manually i'd give it a shot. My drive is broken into 2 partitions. One has 17. 72 GB free space and the other has 35.88 GB free space. I know my puter automatically tries to install to the one with less free space but I don't know how to switch it. Geesh I'm feeling pretty dumb with you guys right about now lol
I truely appreciate all the help you're trying to give me though.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

No, don't feel that way at all Heidi...

If the version of CutStudio needs to extract close to or more than 17GB of files to install it from (which means the program is bigger than what I read online earlier), then this could very well be why you got the error message. 

Actually, I think I found a great CutStudio installation video by Mark Bagley (DAGuide on T-Shirtforums) that will help you.

YouTube - How to Install Roland CutStudio Software - MultiRIP

*NOTE: When you see the CutStudio install screen at 1 min 3 seconds of the video, select the BROWSE button to choose the larger partition (35GB) on your PC for CutStudio to be installed on.*

Post back if that helped or not.

AB


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

AB

You got me to thinking so I reinstalled CutStudio that came with my GX24. My version does not say lite and the install exactly matches the install link you so kindly provided. When I check the CutStudio folder I still only see 5MB. Any possibities you can provide a listing of the files in your CutStudio folder so I can compare with what I have? Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Ms Blue,
My wizard starts just like on the video but that is when I get the message so I can't browse to select a different place to install.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Heidi, have you received your new CutStudio CD and have you retried installing the software?

What's the update?

AB


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes I got the new disk yesterday and tried to install and get the same problem. I'm thinking something may be wrong with my installer. I don't know actually just grasping at straws at this point. I need to be a puter whiz that knows how to check things on this blasted machine. Still waiting to hear back from my puter friend so still frustrated.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Turn off your antivirus and try it. Also are you sure your c: drive 17.72 GB and not MB?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hey-
i'm not a pc guy, i use a mac so navigating thru installs is different. but, i doubt if there is something wrong with the disks that you have received (2 now). it sounds like a computer problem either something you don't understand or....... can you move your files from the one partition to the other? of course make sure nothing important gets lost or corrupted. then try installing to the then empty partition. or, try running a diagnostic program that could tell you if you have an internal problem. what i've seen of cutstudio it shouldn't have to have over 17gb to install. even more powerful adobe software doesn't need that much.
i know we use different platforms but i tried installing a version of mac osx on computer since the day i got it years ago. everything else worked fine but i couldn't install it. i met a tech guy who said it sounded like a bad memory stick. i upgraded my ram and like nothing i was able to install osx.
go to cnet.com. check under utilities for pc. they should have a free diagnostics program that you can download to check your drives etc. but!!! don't do anything drastic. if that doesn't help get your computer friend off his *** and over to your house!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Heidisp said:


> Yes I got the new disk yesterday and tried to install and get the same problem. I'm thinking something may be wrong with my installer. I don't know actually just grasping at straws at this point. I need to be a puter whiz that knows how to check things on this blasted machine. Still waiting to hear back from my puter friend so still frustrated.


Hmm ok. I was afraid that you would reply with the 2nd CD doing the same as the first. 

That was why I suggested at one point having Roland to either email you or have you download (from somewhere on their site) the CutStudio application.

Another possibility, if it's not your PC causing this, is that Roland is cutting a bad batch of CDs and you've got 2 of them. However, I would expect we'd have more complaints here about it but this may still be a possibility.

AB


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm thinking it might be something with my installshield wizard. I just took one of my other programs which has it's own installer and that installed just fine. I'll have to do some research on the internet and see if I can find any info on this installshield wizard to be able to download it again. maybe something got deleted or corrupted somehow.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just got my GX-24 cutter - the drivers that came with the disc will not install and the updated driver from the Roland site for Vista also will not load. I disabled the firewall, but still getting the following message every time I try to load the driver:

"Windows was unable to install your RolandGX-24

Windows could not find driver software for your device."


I've e-mailed Roland twice and phoned - I wound up having to leave a message on their horrible phone system. I've been waiting a year to be able to get this unit and it is critical to my business to get it operational. Can anyone please offer assistance?

I appreciate the help!!!

Kimberly


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Heidisp said:


> I'm thinking it might be something with my installshield wizard. I just took one of my other programs which has it's own installer and that installed just fine. I'll have to do some research on the internet and see if I can find any info on this installshield wizard to be able to download it again. maybe something got deleted or corrupted somehow.


Make sure you uninstall your current version (that it doesn't show up in Add/Remove Programs)

Reboot

Go to Program Files and make sure that the Roland Cut Studio folder is gone or at least empty.

If you know how to empty your TEMP directory, then delete all files in it. Sometimes installers leave old copies of themselves and cause problems when trying to reinstall. Otherwise a free program that can help you with this is CCleaner. The only bold faced box that needs to be checked is System. Internet Explorer and Windows Explorer are optional and can be unchecked.

Once you have completed all of these steps, try your install one more time and see if this process helped.


----------

